# NEED DTG Printer For 75+ T-Shirts w/white ink



## Smalldeal (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey Guys! As the title says i need around 75 t-shirts printed with white ink. PM me with quotes! I've posted some of the artwork below. Look forward to working with you.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Those images are going to be VERY expensive to print using DTG. I think you should consider a transfer printer company or screen printing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I can easily help you out with this project, we can do these designs via DTG or Transfers or screen printing. Can you contact me with the details so I can work up a quote?

Thanks

Steve, [email protected] or call 215-672-2382 EXT 104


----------

